# solderless crimped copper pipe fitting



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Gotta love inspecters....

http://www.nachi.org/forum/f22/solderless-crimped-copper-pipe-fittings-65163/


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I bet he told the seller they had to replace it all. So much fail in that thread


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Idiots. I tried to register but couldn't see where, without paying $$


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Just reinforces how clueless home inspectors are.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yet its these same inspectors who are hired again and again to inspect homes before purchase. Is it any wonder why so many people buy homes that have problems? I love it when a home owner tells me "Well, we had a home inspection, and the inspector never mentioned that." To which I respond "You can become a home inspector with no back ground in any construction trade and a two week course, how could the know?"


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Gotta love inspecters....


No, you don't.:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I laughed pretty hard at the inspectors trying to figure out what those "solderless fittings" were :laughing: 

Bunch of dumbarses

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Here are some other good ones.

http://www.nachi.org/forum/f22/


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Did you notice most screen names include middle initials? 
Does that make them look smarter? :laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Good laugh on these idiots with the water heater:laughing:

http://www.nachi.org/forum/f22/whats-wrong-wh-68424/


----------



## PlumbPerfect (Jan 11, 2012)

I feel like I am dumber, having read some of those posts. Tanks fer sharrin!


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I've busted several home inspectors, including one that tried to sabotage the sale of our home...In Texas all they have to do is attend a class and then they *is* home inspectors.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Will said:


> Good laugh on these idiots with the water heater:laughing:
> 
> http://www.nachi.org/forum/f22/whats-wrong-wh-68424/


I liked the one that said thats a strange looking table its on. :laughing:


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Check out the post about the water supply going to a floor drain ,IE trap primer that HOME Inspector had no clue what it was for. Lol to funny


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I was reading and these guys are talking about how they do pex repipes. Thats why I hate pex, a monkey can do it leak free.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

We should somehow place a link to PZ in there so they can see what we're saying about them. Should make them feel even smarter.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I tried. There is no way my post is getting approved.....


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

And just think how proud these guys are of themselves at the end of the day.. Just barely smarter than the naive first time homeowner that hired them. 
I love pointing out the real issues that home inspectors miss.. What a joke.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> I tried. There is no way my post is getting approved.....


 what did you write?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I tried. There is no way my post is getting approved.....


Spill the beans... :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Home inspectors are a joke, but there are a few good un's out there.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

from what I read they could thoroughly fill a report with garbage.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

ZL700 said:


> Did you notice most screen names include middle initials?
> Does that make them look smarter? :laughing:



Either that or serial killers.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

A local inspector here calls me a few times a month. At he is trying is all I can say


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

http://www.nachi.org/forum/f22/kind-outlet-65910/


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

hroark2112 said:


> http://www.nachi.org/forum/f22/kind-outlet-65910/


 
Oh my god! 









Paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

hroark2112 said:


> http://www.nachi.org/forum/f22/kind-outlet-65910/


Dayem...

If they let ILPlumber get on there he'll be so busy straightening them out we'll never see him again... :laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

GAaaaaaaaaaahhhh. I just read that thread. SHEEEEESH. 

Zut alors! I've encountered some equally ignorant home inspectors, but to see so many in one place just makes me shake my head.:no:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Must have wasted 4 hours so far reading on that site by now. Some of the funniest stuff I've ever read. Those guys are idiots.:laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

plumbfucher said:


> Do any of you dumb f u c k plumbers do s h i t like this?



Learn how to post right sized pictures and you "might" get a response.:thumbsup:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

plumbfucher said:


> Do any of you dumb f u c k plumbers do s h i t like this?


Only on special occasions. 
Are you an inspector ?


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

plumbfucher said:


> Do any of you dumb f u c k plumbers do s h i t like this?


And the shot across the bow is fired by a ignorant home inspector.

Clearly that was installed by a homeowner your 8 hour home inspector seminar certificate swears you in to protect.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

This is dam funny

Two Internet forums going at it

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

plumbfucher said:


> Do any of you dumb f u c k plumbers do s h i t like this?


Sorry,
we got a rash of Scumbags in all areas who present themselves as knowledgeable entities that the homowners trust


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> The is dam funny
> 
> Two Internet forums going at it
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


What was that experiment they did years ago simulating "Lord of the Flies" ?


Cool


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

plumbfucher said:


> Do any of you dumb f u c k plumbers do s h i t like this?


That might be gas. Don't touch it. But nope you're the only one that does something like that.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

One of the problems with Home Inspectors is that very few of them have ever worked in the Trades, so they seldom if ever recognize what it is they're looking at.

Another problem is that a lot of times they're given incorrect information by the course Instructors who themselves have never worked in the Trades.

Even worse, a lot of the classes/courses are taught by traveling Instructors who are unfamiliar with regional code differences.

As for nachi.org -- I've been a member of the site and the International Association of Certified Home Inspectors since 2008, although I haven't posted there since early 2010.

Most of the members are about what you would expect -- Booksmart, but ignorant of practical applications and real-world installation practices. Still, all in all, they're hardly the worst of the lot.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

house plumber said:


> That might be gas. Don't touch it. But nope you're the only one that does something like that.


 
DOn't touch it it might blow off and spew gas all over their forum.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

RealCraftsMan said:


> DOn't touch it it might blow off and spew gas all over their forum.


http://www.nachi.org/forum/f22/do-plumbers-think-highly-us-68648/

Too late.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

house plumber said:


> http://www.nachi.org/forum/f22/do-plumbers-think-highly-us-68648/
> 
> Too late.


Posting the email addie for the spam webcrawlers to pick up was bad form.

I can be a real SOB, but even I wouldn't do that.


----------



## Inspectorjeff (Jan 30, 2012)

I find it amusing that this thread was started over a post that I made in another forum about a product/application that I simply hadn't seen before. Not that I didn't know what it was, that I thought it was "improper," or that I was "confused" by it, but just because I posted that "I've never come across crimped copper fittings."

Then I reveive an email from a "senior member" of this forum that I need to "brush up on my plumbing side inspections." As I told ZL700, I don't claim to have seen evrything there is to see in this world, and I am happy to admit that.

I consider myself a professional, and will continue to act in that manner even when attacked in a public forum. Maybe others will follow...

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/keeping-things-positive-8498/


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Posting the email addie for the spam webcrawlers to pick up was bad form.
> 
> I can be a real SOB, but even I wouldn't do that.


That's the purpose of throwaway email addresses


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Haha

ZL700 email is plastered all over their site

And they say he is not the sharpest knife in the drawer for a plumber. 

He's a engineer lol

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Inspectorjeff said:


> I find it amusing that this thread was started over a post that I made in another forum about a product/application that I simply hadn't seen before. Not that I didn't know what it was, that I thought it was "improper," or that I was "confused" by it, but just because I posted that "I've never come across crimped copper fittings."
> 
> Then I reveive an email from a "senior member" of this forum that I need to "brush up on my plumbing side inspections." As I told ZL700, I don't claim to have seen evrything there is to see in this world, and I am happy to admit that.
> 
> ...


Truth hurts don't it?:thumbsup:


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Posting the email addie for the spam webcrawlers to pick up was bad form.
> 
> I can be a real SOB, but even I wouldn't do that.


Professionals:thumbsup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Inspectorjeff said:


> I find it amusing that this thread was started over a post that I made in another forum about a product/application that I simply hadn't seen before. Not that I didn't know what it was, that I thought it was "improper," or that I was "confused" by it, but just because I posted that "I've never come across crimped copper fittings."
> 
> Then I reveive an email from a "senior member" of this forum that I need to "brush up on my plumbing side inspections." As I told ZL700, I don't claim to have seen evrything there is to see in this world, and I am happy to admit that.
> 
> ...


Well, in the spirit of forum/forum relations, why don't you ask the forum member who posted a private email address to edit his post before the webcrawlers troll through and add the addie to their spam list.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ZL700 said:


> That's the purpose of throwaway email addresses


 That's not the point.

Posting personal information about others in an open forum is just bad form.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

The problem is HI are not needed. You already have guys that are pros in their fields that will look a house over for a fee!


----------



## Inspectorjeff (Jan 30, 2012)

Will said:


> Truth hurts don't it?


Truth about what? That members of these forums have difficulty acting as professionals?

It seems that nothing in this thread relating to the original post has any merit whatsoever. It's simply a thread intended to "bash" another profession. I doubt that this is the intent of this message board. I could be wrong, but I'm certainly not afraid to admit that.

A true professional does not need to put down another in an effort to boost their own stature.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Inspectorjeff said:


> Truth about what? That members of these forums have difficulty acting as professionals?
> 
> It seems that nothing in this thread relating to the original post has any merit whatsoever. It's simply a thread intended to "bash" another profession. I doubt that this is the intent of this message board. I could be wrong, but I'm certainly not afraid to admit that.
> 
> A true professional does not need to put down another in an effort to boost their own stature.


I am pretty sure the intent of this thread was to point out that some home inspectors really don't have any idea what they are inspecting....

Its is evident that this would be the case by viewing your threads in your forum....

The fellow that emailed you is *not a plumber he is an engineer* on that day of him joining PZ somebody left the back door open :laughing:

the threads and post in your public forum is entertaining to say the least.....


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Inspectorjeff said:


> A true professional does not need to put down another in an effort to boost their own stature.


True,
Yet we have those who do so many things for the approval of their social group.

*Social Identity Theory*


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

How much are those classes? That sounds like a nice racket to me :thumbup: I know they charge about $300 per inspection where I am.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

tungsten plumb said:


> How much are those classes? That sounds like a nice racket to me :thumbup: I know they charge about $300 per inspection where I am.


It's not that great, selling time, 1 hour, inspection time done right 3-4 hours, report write up 1 hour, review with customer 1 hour. All that plus windshield time.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> I am pretty sure the intent of this thread was to point out that some home inspectors really don't have any idea what they are inspecting....
> 
> Its is evident that this would be the case by viewing your threads in your forum....
> 
> ...


Ouch!

MEP engineer that is

And I thought we could get along :laughing:

My skin is thicker than a home inspector :thumbup:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

ZL700 said:


> It's not that great, selling time, 1 hour, inspection time done right 3-4 hours, report write up 1 hour, review with customer 1 hour. All that plus windshield time.


Blahh not enough money for me


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Will said:


> Good laugh on these idiots with the water heater:laughing:
> 
> http://www.nachi.org/forum/f22/whats-wrong-wh-68424/


Read that thread. 

So no air gap on a relief discharge required in CA or FL?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Colgar said:


> Read that thread.
> 
> So no air gap on a relief discharge required in CA or FL?


Yes we do. 6" max


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Some counties require it to terminate outside. Other say we can dump it in the garage when installed in a garage if the garage is lower than the level of the house.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Inspectorjeff said:


> Truth about what? That members of these forums have difficulty acting as professionals?
> 
> It seems that nothing in this thread relating to the original post has any merit whatsoever. It's simply a thread intended to "bash" another profession. I doubt that this is the intent of this message board. I could be wrong, but I'm certainly not afraid to admit that.
> 
> *A true professional does not need to put down another in an effort to boost their own stature.*



That's the thing. I'm not putting down another trade/profession. I'm just sitting back reading what another has said. Don't have to put them down, they seem to be doing a fine job of making themselves look like fools on there own.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

house plumber said:


> I liked the one that said thats a strange looking table its on. :laughing:



That has got to be the funniest thing i've read in a long time!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

they wouldn't even approve any of my post.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I try to help someone and I get no thanks.....


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Please tell me you banned them?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Read the last post.

http://www.nachi.org/forum/f22/solderless-crimped-copper-pipe-fittings-65163/index2.html#post869052


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Dayem...
> 
> If they let ILPlumber get on there he'll be so busy straightening them out we'll never see him again... :laughing:


I think it's an oil line.:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I can't believe how stupid some of those threads are on that inspector site

I especially like the thread where inspector thought that a trap primer for a fd was a "water supply line" WTF. I knew what a trap primer was when I was 5 lmao.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> I think it's an oil line.:laughing:


That's one of them high pressure oil lines? You ever heard of that? Lol

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I may start a Home "Observation" Service......

I have enjoyed corresponding with these gents. It just seems to me that they instantly turn to cussing and name calling when called on their shortcomings.

There appears to be no moderation over there as far as:

Language
Disrespect
Name calling

It also seems to me that it is an extremely poor idea to be a dick on the internet whilst posting your cell phone number 1" below in the sig line.

I'm just sayin' someone MIGHT start screwing with the dick......


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> I can't believe how stupid some of those threads are on that inspector site
> 
> I especially like the thread where inspector thought that a trap primer for a fd was a "water supply line" WTF. I knew what a trap primer was when I was 5 lmao.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 A trap primer is by definition a water supply, Mrs. Pissy.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> A trap primer is by definition a water supply, Mrs. Pissy.


 
Above the air-gap yes. Between the airgap and FD NO.......

Off the lav tailpiece NO


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> Above the air-gap yes. Between the airgap and FD NO.......
> 
> Off the lav tailpiece NO


 Is the piping between the airgap and the FD not supplying water to the FD?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Is the piping between the airgap and the FD not supplying water to the FD?


 
I guess using your logic: A toilet is a water supply for a septic tank.......:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> I may start a Home "Observation" Service......
> 
> I have enjoyed corresponding with these gents. It just seems to me that they instantly turn to cussing and name calling when called on their shortcomings.


I've taken some of the same courses they have. They're pretty much taught from day one that Tradesmen are liars and cheats.

I was kicked out of a training session in 2008 and was instantly reimbursed my 'tuition fee' for calling out the 'Master Plumber' from Massachusetts. 

He was a real piece of work.

I looked him up online later and found out he was a GC with several L&I complaints/citations for doing work outside the scope of his license.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> I guess using your logic: A toilet is a water supply for a septic tank.......:laughing:


 That's one way of looking at it.:laughing:

I dunno about you, Matt, but I have serious issues with taking an 18 year old First Year Apprentice who appears to hate _*everything*_ seriously.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> That's one way of looking at it.:laughing:
> 
> I dunno about you, Matt, but I have serious issues with taking an 18 year old First Year Apprentice who appears to hate everything seriously.


Hate everything, think your exaggerating some there. 

Trim them pigtails btw.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

In all fairness to those who have staked their claim in the Home Inspection business, we are insulting them. Most would not take kindly to having their work so harshly criticized no matter how accurate or spot on it is. 

If you are a inspector reading this you must understand that for many of us, we go out to homes where they were "Inspected" only to find things were missed, or improperly noted. 

As is evidenced by the lack of knowledge on a simple valve stop. Do you really expect to be taken seriously for not knowing something so basic to even the most incompetent layman? 

Also, how can you possibly charge people for an inspection when you don't even have a novice level of knowledge? 

Home inspections should be done by a experienced, licensed and bonded trades professional.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I started this thread for entertainment. 

Success!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Indie said:


> In all fairness to those who have staked their claim in the Home Inspection business, we are insulting them. Most would not take kindly to having their work so harshly criticized no matter how accurate or spot on it is.
> 
> If you are a inspector reading this you must understand that for many of us, we go out to homes where they were "Inspected" only to find things were missed, or improperly noted.
> 
> ...


Spot on. couldn't have said it n/e better

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> I started this thread for entertainment.
> 
> Success!


I have laughed quite a bit. Thank you. 

I may just stay at the other board. THey seem to really like me over there.

I think they are smitten.......


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Hate everything, think your exaggerating some there.
> 
> Trim them pigtails btw.


Too much man for you, eh?:laughing:

Them pigtails make you feel a bit funny in your pants, Mrs. Pissy?:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Indie said:


> In all fairness to those who have staked their claim in the Home Inspection business, we are insulting them. Most would not take kindly to having their work so harshly criticized no matter how accurate or spot on it is.
> 
> If you are a inspector reading this you must understand that for many of us, we go out to homes where they were "Inspected" only to find things were missed, or improperly noted.
> 
> ...


Kinder gentler IND bores me. I'll be glad when you revert back in a few days, or seconds after reading this.....


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> I have laughed quite a bit. Thank you.
> 
> I may just stay at the other board. THey seem to really like me over there.
> 
> I think they are smitten.......


Maybe I should join since I hate everything I might just get along over there :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Kinder gentler IND bores me. I'll be glad when you revert back in a few days, or seconds after reading this.....



No need to get all crazy about it. No hook set sir.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> I have laughed quite a bit. Thank you.
> 
> I may just stay at the other board. THey seem to really like me over there.
> 
> I think they are smitten.......


Sounds like a Bromance.

You be careful over there -- They don't take any prisoners either.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Maybe I should join since I hate everything I might just get along over there :laughing:
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Don't let the door hit ya where the Good Lord split ya.:yes:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> I started this thread for entertainment.
> 
> Success!


Wildly successful.:thumbup:-


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Don't let the door hit ya where the Good Lord split ya.:yes:


I think I'll stay here, home inspections aren't for me lol.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> I think I'll stay here, home inspections aren't for me lol.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Kinda thought so.

Pretty much anything goes over there -- They'd eat you alive and then spit you back out in less than a day.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice back and forth with them Il. Too bad they took it so hard. Funny how they demonize Unions and licensing as an attempt to keep people in the dark, not "Protecting the health of the nation." 

Home inspector types in my experience are those who say "Plumbing is not that hard." 

One guy said in defense "We inspect to Best Practice, big difference." Plumbing to code is at the very least a best practice.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I have never had a call to repair or "bring to code" call from an home inspector's report that made sense or have found all the code violations. 

One home inspector inspected a home that was put on the market years after we replaced the water heater. He told the customer that it didn't meet code, so I went over immediately to see the problem. When I read his report He said that it had to be put on a stand because it was an explosion hazard. 

It was an FVIR installed in a closet in the kitchen. I got him on the phone and told him to give my customer their money back. :no:

All those things aside, my biggest complaint has been when they tell the customer what something should cost "because he's the home inspector and he should know".


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Indie said:


> Nice back and forth with them Il. Too bad they took it so hard. Funny how they demonize Unions and licensing as an attempt to keep people in the dark, not "Protecting the health of the nation."
> 
> Home inspector types in my experience are those who say "Plumbing is not that hard."
> 
> One guy said in defense "We inspect to Best Practice, big difference." Plumbing to code is at the very least a best practice.


It's a completely different world. The vast majority of these folks have never even cracked open a Plumbing Code book -- They operate out of the International Residential Code, which seldom meshes with the Codes adopted by the AHJ.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

hroark2112 said:


> http://www.nachi.org/forum/f22/kind-outlet-65910/


 





These people hold themselves out to the public as being qualified to properly perform home inspections, and as we all know, they clearly are not knowledgeable in all trades.

It goes back to the governments allowing the 'un-licensed' to pass judgement on the work of licensed professionals. That just defies logic..... 

Any licensed plumber on this forum would be declared an expert witness in his respective field of plumbing in a court of law if the judge sees fit. As a lawyer once told me, in order to be declared an expert witness, you just have to know more than the judge and jury.....:laughing:.

Back to the home inspectors. They have carved out a nice little niche for themselves due, in large part to the fear of homeowners. Homeowners are afraid of everything from radon gas in New Jersey to termites in the deep south, to asbestos in just about every locale. Add to that list, plumbing nightmares, electrical wiring that is old and ready to catch fire in the walls, etc, etc, etc. 

Like it or not, I think they are here to stay. Having been invited by fearful homeowners and allowed to stay by states from coast to coast.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Did you know you too can become a Level III Thermographer?

Sounds fancy, doesn't it?

What is the time committment you ask?

Many classroom hours? Years of on the job training?



















13 Days of classroom training:laughing:

I'll BBL. I'm headed to craigslist to post some adds........:whistling2:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm leaving. I have found a new home.


Goodbye PZ...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh dear God, [email protected] NNNNOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> I'm leaving. I have found a new home.
> 
> 
> Goodbye PZ...


Kinda different when their aren't any pesky rules limiting what you can say and how you can say it, eh?

As for educating them; Forget about it. You're a Tradesman -- You're already the enemy.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Kinda different when their aren't any pesky rules limiting what you can say and how you can say it, eh?
> 
> As for educating them; Forget about it. You're a Tradesman -- You're already the enemy.


Isn't it disgusting Wid, that one or two curse words, mixed colorfully into a well thought out and articulated string of thoughts can get you close to out the door...

When the likes of "shiot... hack. Hackety hackerson biotch hack shiot hacker water softener..." repeated day in and day out, passes for intellectual conversation?

WTF?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> Isn't it disgusting Wid, that one or two curse words, mixed colorfully into a well thought out and articulated string of thoughts can get you close to out the door...


 Lawlessness as the exception is fine every once in awhile -- Making it the rule kind of cheapens the experience.


----------



## Cotton06 (Jul 9, 2011)

Anyone know the difference between home inspectors and Plumbers?
Plumbers parents are not related.


----------



## Cotton06 (Jul 9, 2011)

Every time I read a report on a home inspectors sheet I get pissed due to the fact they DO NOT HAVE THE RIGHT TO INSPECT A PLUMBING SYSTEM PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!! How can you inspect something you do not understand with out having the proper training?? Proper Licensing?


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

I like the part where the guy can't identify the valve so he turns the main water on in a house that was "winterized" (real nice) :laughing:


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

http://www.nachi.org/forum/f22/schedule-40-pvc-dwv-and-supply-5018/

Wow


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

There in lies the problem. A lack of understanding for what is even basic code in the H.I.'s area. Again I think of what was said about observing best practices not code. 

Certain if not all trades should be observed by a trades professional. 

With all the smart people on here can anyone tell how Home Inpectors even got their start? Has to be the real estate folks.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

hroark2112 said:


> http://www.nachi.org/forum/f22/schedule-40-pvc-dwv-and-supply-5018/
> 
> Wow


Thats just plain sad.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

hroark2112 said:


> http://www.nachi.org/forum/f22/schedule-40-pvc-dwv-and-supply-5018/
> 
> Wow


 






I like the way some guys put 'CMI' after their name for 'certified master inspector.' 

Master my a$$.......:no:


----------



## Plunger (Feb 1, 2012)

What did you expect of a home inspector organization that only has an online test that anyone can take including cats, dogs and news reporters?

This outfit Nachi is nothing but a slick marketing company that is solely set up to sell wares to inspectors who become members. The vendors selling these wares to the inspectors all provide a kick back to the owner of Nachi!


----------



## Plunger (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.certifiedmasterinspector.org/cmi/contact.htm

CMI? Thats another phony certification designed by the owner to market more stuff to members.

Heck even the CMI board of directors are made up of cronies of Nick Gromicko. Some of those directors listed aren't even inspectors, by and large part they are vendors.

Nick Gromicko is the owner of Nachi also President of CMI board

Executive Director - John McKenna also sells IR courses and cameras

Ethics Director is Joe Farsetta, chief enforcer and Ethics Chair of Nachi who also just happens to run a Dispute Resolution biz which deals with home inspectors

Chris Morell is the IT Director of Nachi, and is not and has never been a home inspector

The advisory people are selling wares to the rest of the members.

Pyramid scheme. 

Its all about the money that flows to the top of the pyramid.

Ooooops the Chair of the Nachi Ethics committee and CMI director showing how he bends the rules to suit his ego. 

http://www.nachi.org/forum/f11/cong...pectors-member-john-mckenna-49385/index6.html

And I thought the language here was rough :laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Plunger said:


> http://www.certifiedmasterinspector.org/cmi/contact.htm
> 
> CMI? Thats another phony certification designed by the owner to market more stuff to members.
> 
> ...



This is not a defense of that racket, but you must admit boards are much better when a diverse group of people are on it. 

Would you like a Plumbing board or commission to be made up of only one aspect of the trade. Code would become favorable to only that aspect represented. 

For the record most still suck, at least in my area. :laughing: As a matter of fact there is one in my area that uses his Home Inspection gig to land work in the trades. He was super-pissed off at me when I sent him an email asking for the plumbing license that covered his business. The guy actually has a van with Home Inspection, Heating, air, plumbing and electrical.  All as a one man show.  

Many months after we had our email back and forth I saw his van, and the plumbing had been pulled off, but the shadow remained. :thumbup: One down, hundreds to go.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Let's imagine I need a home inspection. I google this guy to check his credentials. I find this post. Do I hire him? :blink::blink:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Now, where are my reading glasses.....


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> Let's imagine I need a home inspection. I google this guy to check his credentials. I find this post. Do I hire him? :blink::blink:


That's creepy as hell, I sure wouldn't hire that guy.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plunger said:


> http://www.certifiedmasterinspector.org/cmi/contact.htm
> http://www.nachi.org/forum/f11/cong...pectors-member-john-mckenna-49385/index6.html
> 
> And I thought the language here was rough :laughing:


 That was the thread that killed it for me as a forum member of nachi.org -- I stopped posting there altogether a few days later.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> That was the thread that killed it for me as a forum member of nachi.org -- I stopped posting there altogether a few days later.


You did the right thing, I couldnt believe what I just read on the link posted above. Those are some sick *******s over there at nachi. I still can't believe the moral incorrectness that is present over there.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> You did the right thing, I couldnt believe what I just read on the link posted above. Those are some sick *******s over there at nachi. I still can't believe the moral incorrectness that is present over there.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


You guys are only seeing the publicly accessible side of the forum. 

Things got far uglier in the members only area.


----------



## Plunger (Feb 1, 2012)

> This is not a defense of that racket, but you must admit boards are much better when a diverse group of people are on it.


Diverse? 

All cronies of the owner. Each looking after each other. Even the inspection schools listed on the CMI site are owned by some of the directors listed. 

Nachi = Not A Certified Home Inspector. :thumbup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Plunger,
Are you really in the pipe trades? Or are you just posting here because you have an axe to grind with nachi?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Nevermind found it. Sorry but goodbye Plunger.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Nevermind found it. Sorry but goodbye Plunger.


 
kinda bittersweet isnt it


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> kinda bittersweet isnt it


Meh.

Definitely the lamest inter-forum flame war I've ever been a party to.

PZ started it, btw.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Meh.
> 
> Definitely the lamest inter-forum flame war I've ever been a party to.
> 
> PZ started it, btw.


 

Greenplum single handedly started this whole mess.

I enjoy keeping peace...:whistling2:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> Greenplum single handedly started this whole mess.
> 
> I enjoy keeping peace...:whistling2:


Isn't that what I said?:whistling2:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> I have laughed quite a bit. Thank you.
> 
> I may just stay at the other board. THey seem to really like me over there.
> 
> I think they are smitten.......


I think you would be a good fit for their forum. :yes: Rumor has it that they are so smitten, they are considering offering you a Mod position (with pay, just like PZ).


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I wish I had time this week to follow this thread... :laughing:
GreenPlumb sure threw a brick into the hornets nest.... :thumbup:

Personally it makes my day when I go on a call generated by their report...
80% of the time I'm reading about a problem that I have no clue what the idiot is saying is wrong while a couple of feet away I see a glaring defect that absolutely must be corrected... :blink:

Gotta love their contracts and disclaimers... :laughing:



> COMPLETE PRE-INSPECTION CONTRACT (TERMS, CONDITIONS, AND DISCLAIMER)
> PLEASE READ CAREFULLY
> 1. At your request as buyer, ******* Home Inspection Service, Inc.(“Company”) of **********, agrees to
> inspect the property located at in , ***** to inform you
> ...


I wish I could plumb like that...:laughing:

Plumbing Contract

The work I do might meet plumbing code or, it might not...
Sorry if I goof up I gave it my best shot...
And if I didn't see something oh well...

If your plumbing is screwed up in a wall floor ceiling, attic without a floor you are screwed...


----------

